# Not Sure If This Is A Good Deal On A 2008 31rqs



## True Islander (Jan 4, 2009)

I am going from a 24ft Passport to a larger trailer, and really like the Sydney edition 31RQS. I have looked at a lot of trailers and prices. I have been give what I think is a decent deal on a NEW 2008 of $17500.00 I just thought that all of you people would have a good idea if this is a worthwhile deal or should I kepp on looking. Thanks for any input it is much apprciated.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

It's a better deal than I got on my new 06.

Mark


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

True Islander said:


> I am going from a 24ft Passport to a larger trailer, and really like the Sydney edition 31RQS. I have looked at a lot of trailers and prices. I have been give what I think is a decent deal on a NEW 2008 of $17500.00 I just thought that all of you people would have a good idea if this is a worthwhile deal or should I kepp on looking. Thanks for any input it is much apprciated.


Questions: Is that including your trade in? Are you selling your Passport straight out? Will your TV handle the 31RQS? I had an 07, and that's one heavy piece of trailer!!
Darlene


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Is that including trading in the other trailer? If that is just for the 31rqs thats about as cheap as you would ever find one by about 3 grand.

Good Luck

John


----------



## True Islander (Jan 4, 2009)

I don't have a trade in. We sold it because we decided to become a permanent seasonal. We found a RV park where my 5 and 3 year have lots of friends and lots to do. So for the next few years while they actually want to be around us we decided to go bigger and stay in one spot. Anyway I like the RQS but not sure if it is a decent deal or not. it is the LE so it has all the options if that is any help.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

That is an EXCELLENT deal, IMHO, especially if that's the "out-the-door" price. Get it set in stone!!







Like I said, I had one, and you will LOVE the space, the floorplan, etc. It's a great trailer, and, especially with two kids and the quad bunks? It's a winner for your family!!
Good luck!
Darlene


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

It's a better deal than I got on my 08 29RLS. Is it a Sydney or an LE, the Sydney Edition, has more options in an Outback? and by the way WELCOME to the sight!! 
TTFN
Ember


----------



## True Islander (Jan 4, 2009)

17500.00 is excluding taxes because I am from Canada and pay them when I cross the border. Other than that everything is in including freight and Dealer prep and a few other things such as Max air vents, ect. I found this sight last night and I think is is terrific, I am so glad I found it.


----------



## True Islander (Jan 4, 2009)

ember said:


> It's a better deal than I got on my 08 29RLS. Is it a Sydney or an LE, the Sydney Edition, has more options in an Outback? and by the way WELCOME to the sight!!
> TTFN
> Ember


It is a Sydney with aluminum rims, electric awning ect.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

ember said:


> It's a better deal than I got on my 08 29RLS. Is it a Sydney or an LE, the Sydney Edition, has more options in an Outback? and by the way WELCOME to the sight!!
> TTFN
> Ember


Ember, the difference in the Sydney 31RQS and Sydney 31RQS-LE is that there is no wall between the queen bedroom (divided by an entertainment center and curtaining) in the 31RQS-LE, there's an electric awning (be sure to have them give you a center support bar for it!), etc. It's the features, just a little saving on the interior wall and the weight of the awning. Plus, it comes with an HDTV, I think.
Darlene


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

True Islander said:


> 17500.00 is excluding taxes because I am from Canada and pay them when I cross the border. Other than that everything is in including freight and Dealer prep and a few other things such as Max air vents, ect. I found this sight last night and I think is is terrific, I am so glad I found it.


All I can say is two words: BUY IT!! You won't beat that price. MSRP on my 07 31RQS was $31K.
Darlene


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Sounds like a deal to me..................Bottom line is if you have done your research, which i am sure you have, than it comes down to if your Happy with the deal.

Price looks right..........is it somewhat local, do you have the vehicle to get it to the seasonal site? They may do it for you.........all those "little Things" and attitude of the people you are dealing with contribute, beyond the price, to the Good Deal.

Good Luck and Congrats on moving up (sounds like this is the new one for you) and Welcome to outbackers!!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi True Islander!

Welcome to the Outbackers Group!

Sounds like a good price - so what are you waiting for!!


----------



## True Islander (Jan 4, 2009)

clarkely said:


> Sounds like a deal to me..................Bottom line is if you have done your research, which i am sure you have, than it comes down to if your Happy with the deal.
> 
> Price looks right..........is it somewhat local, do you have the vehicle to get it to the seasonal site? They may do it for you.........all those "little Things" and attitude of the people you are dealing with contribute, beyond the price, to the Good Deal.
> 
> Good Luck and Congrats on moving up (sounds like this is the new one for you) and Welcome to outbackers!!


It is not local but this is the 3rd trailer I have bought from the U.S. and I can get it serviced locally here by one of the dealships that sells keystones. As far as getting it to the sitet I have a 3/4 ton diesel I can borrow to take it the 400 miles that I have to drive to get it from the border. Agaoin thanks everyone it is nice to find such a site with people who have the knowledge and want to help others.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

In '06, my DW and I paid 21K for our 2007 (from Lakeshore RV). Yes, thats a good deal!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

True Islander said:


> Sounds like a deal to me..................Bottom line is if you have done your research, which i am sure you have, than it comes down to if your Happy with the deal.
> 
> Price looks right..........is it somewhat local, do you have the vehicle to get it to the seasonal site? They may do it for you.........all those "little Things" and attitude of the people you are dealing with contribute, beyond the price, to the Good Deal.
> 
> Good Luck and Congrats on moving up (sounds like this is the new one for you) and Welcome to outbackers!!


It is not local but this is the 3rd trailer I have bought from the U.S. and I can get it serviced locally here by one of the dealships that sells keystones. As far as getting it to the sitet I have a 3/4 ton diesel I can borrow to take it the 400 miles that I have to drive to get it from the border. Agaoin thanks everyone it is nice to find such a site with people who have the knowledge and want to help others.
[/quote]

We will be looking for the Pictures







Sounds like a Done Deal to me


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Get it yet?


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

They paid around 16k for it from the factory. If the unit has been sitting on there lot very long, they have paid a good amount in flooring costs. Around 200 a month.

So they might still be making a lil money, but not much.

I deliver rv's for a living so I get to see the actual price paid by a dealer. I dont see special holdbacks, etc. They buy for 1/2 msrp on paper, but may still get another 10% off in special circumstances.

I dont talk about what I see much, but with the economy, the general public is begining to see what dealers pay for inventory. So its not a big deal to talk about anymore.

So yep, just like automotive, dealers pay right around 1/2 of msrp on rv's..

Prolly wont find a better deal. Although we may see someone pay mid 16k for that model before very long..

I wouldnt risk it and jump on it, if I wanted to buy..

Carey


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

sgalady said:


> ...... the difference in the Sydney 31RQS and *Sydney 31RQS-LE is that there is no wall between the queen bedroom (divided by an entertainment center and curtaining) in the 31RQS-LE,* there's an electric awning (be sure to have them give you a center support bar for it!), etc. It's the features, just a little saving on the interior wall and the weight of the awning. Plus, it comes with an HDTV, I think.
> Darlene


That is not correct on the bedroom separation. We have an 08 31RQS-LE and have a wall and sliding door to separate the bedroom from the living space.

Extras not mentioned and included are a "Fantastic Fan" and Aluminum wheels.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> ...... the difference in the Sydney 31RQS and *Sydney 31RQS-LE is that there is no wall between the queen bedroom (divided by an entertainment center and curtaining) in the 31RQS-LE,* there's an electric awning (be sure to have them give you a center support bar for it!), etc. It's the features, just a little saving on the interior wall and the weight of the awning. Plus, it comes with an HDTV, I think.
> Darlene


That is not correct on the bedroom separation. We have an 08 31RQS-LE and have a wall and sliding door to separate the bedroom from the living space.

Extras not mentioned and included are a "Fantastic Fan" and Aluminum wheels.
[/quote]
Thanks for correcting me, Andy. I haven't seen a 31RQS-LE in person. Glad to know there still is a wall and door to add privacy. Whoa!! A fantastic fan and aluminum wheels? That thing is going to be decked out!!
Darlene


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Buy it!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> They paid around 16k for it from the factory. If the unit has been sitting on there lot very long, they have paid a good amount in flooring costs. Around 200 a month.
> 
> So they might still be making a lil money, but not much.
> 
> ...


I hope you are out picking it up................with this info ..........you can't go wrong!!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Jump on it. That is a much better deal than I got on my '06 28RSDS when I bought it in September of '05.


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Welcome to the site. Where did you get such a good deal? Others may want to check out this dealer.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi True Islander









Welcome to Outbackers! 

Hope I get to add a *Congrats on your new 31rqs *here shortly


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

I would have to say that it would be very difficult if not impossible to find a better deal than that. And I agree, you should let everyone in on who the dealer is, that is a SUPER DEAL!!!


----------



## True Islander (Jan 4, 2009)

CTDOutback06 said:


> I would have to say that it would be very difficult if not impossible to find a better deal than that. And I agree, you should let everyone in on who the dealer is, that is a SUPER DEAL!!!


Thanks to all who gave some input. With all this great advice I went ahead and bought the trailer. I will not take delivery until the spring because of all the snow where I am from(we just had a blizzard with over 2 ft of snow in a day).

The dealer is Camping World of Rochester. Has anyone had any dealings with them? They have 5-6 dealerships in total.

They were good to deal with and with a little persistance they gave me what I wanted and a price I can live with. Now it is just so long until camping season here.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats on the new trailer. I'm sure you'll enjoy it.

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You're going to love that new Outback.

Pictures!!! Bring on the pictures!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

It sounds like you got a good price. I dealt with them this summer for a 37C Fleetwood Class A used. They wanted a lot more than anyone else, so then we tried for a gas class A, then ended up with our Outback and love it! Got the outback locally at Holman. Post pics!


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

Congratulations, you'll love it. We purchased ours in February 08 and picked it up 6 weeks later (my husband CamperAndy drove to Michigan to get it). You got a great deal.
My two favorite mods on our trailer are...
1. The 2 matching custom cabinet doors we purchased at Home Depot for the bathroom linnen closet. It looks really nice and keeps stuff in and road dust out.
2. The outside shower that Andy installed.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Congrats!!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Whoo Hoo!









I finally get to add..........

Congrats on your new 31rqs!


----------



## True Islander (Jan 4, 2009)

Camper Louise said:


> Congratulations, you'll love it. We purchased ours in February 08 and picked it up 6 weeks later (my husband CamperAndy drove to Michigan to get it). You got a great deal.
> My two favorite mods on our trailer are...
> 1. The 2 matching custom cabinet doors we purchased at Home Depot for the bathroom linnen closet. It looks really nice and keeps stuff in and road dust out.
> 2. The outside shower that Andy installed.


Thanks, do you have any pics of your additions the bathroom one really interests me. Thanks in advance if you do.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Congrats on the new TT - c'mon Spring!


----------

